# 25 year old criminal record



## finestrat (Aug 13, 2010)

Would I need to declare this ?? the charge was for assault 25 years ago, I recieved a fine ..

Thanks..


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

finestrat said:


> Would I need to declare this ?? the charge was for assault 25 years ago, I recieved a fine ..
> 
> Thanks..


It would be best that you declare it. You will need to provide police checks and if this pops up and you haven't declared it, it could cause a problem for you. I'm sure this event so long ago will not affect your application.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Maybe he could get his police check and see if it shows up? Do they need one which is dated within the last 12 months, so it should be "valid" for that period...

I know people who have had it both ways, things they were expecting to show up did and others who had minor offences as a kid (petty theft from shop) and that showed up even though they only got a reprimand/caution.

I think the offences should come off the certificates after 5-10years, depending on the severity and sentence imposed... I'll see if I can find the document I was reading, but you should find more info here ACPO: Police Certificates


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

JimJams said:


> Maybe he could get his police check and see if it shows up? Do they need one which is dated within the last 12 months, so it should be "valid" for that period...
> 
> I know people who have had it both ways, things they were expecting to show up did and others who had minor offences as a kid (petty theft from shop) and that showed up even though they only got a reprimand/caution.
> 
> I think the offences should come off the certificates after 5-10years, depending on the severity and sentence imposed... I'll see if I can find the document I was reading, but you should find more info here ACPO: Police Certificates


I'm assuming the question on the application does not mention 'within the past ? years'.
You must declare everything or run a risk. If that's all the OP has done he will be rehabilitated.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> I'm assuming the question on the application does not mention 'within the past ? years'.
> You must declare everything or run a risk. If that's all the OP has done he will be rehabilitated.


Sure, fair enough. I guess there is always the risk of "well, if you'd told us it wouldn't have mattered.... but since you lied..."

I'm sure I've read somewhere on here that they look at it terms of their equivalent offences, and the maximum punishable sentence they could impose? - I may have made that up, or it may have been for another country 

It's spent time and rehabilitated anyway as you say, esp since it was sooo long ago and a minor offence.


----------



## finestrat (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for the replies everyone..:clap2:


----------

